# Strange thing in nest!



## sinpark (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum, but have searched everywhere and haven't found a similar posting. I have 5 Isa Brown chickens (no rooster), when I went to collect the eggs today I found this strange object, a soft translucent white twisted thing that seems to be filled with a clear liquid with some pink coloured pasty stuff at one end, here are the photos I took

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1hsxti7l53ekyjs/2ljjRPuqAy

As you can see, it is quite soft, but it doesn't seem to be a lash or a "shell-less egg" as you can see in the photos. I love my chickens and it is quite upsetting to think that one of them could be very sick but to have no idea what it is... 
Has anyone seen or heard of anything like this before, I would appreciate any suggestions a this point. All the chickens appear otherwise well.

Thanks,

Sinpark


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks to me from the photos that it was an attempt at an egg. Very misshapen and unusual but likely has components of an egg without a shell. Like it almost looks the the membrane inside the shell. Did you rupture it ? Did it contain albumin or a yolk? Are there any avian vets or vet schools near you?


----------



## sinpark (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Energyvet, thanks for that, I think you are right . I went ahead and ruptured it, there was no yoke, but the liquid was very much like the white of an egg. The pink stuff was a spongy solid, not a paste as I had thought, perhaps this was a malformed yoke outside of the sac? Anyway, I feel much better, I was afraid it had "laid" an organ or something horrible like that!!! 
Thanks again.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You're very welcome for any assistance I may have given. Pictures are just so inadequate. It does not look like any viable internal organ so i think you're fine in that respect. Keep monitoring as you may see this again before the eggs get regular.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks almost like a partially formed chick! I don't have the answer on how that would happen with no rooster involved.


----------

